# Mainland China



## harreaza

Me gustaría saber lo que opina una persona más ducha que yo en geografía e historia en cuanto a la traducción de _Mainland China _como _República Popular China_. 

Según leí, la Republica Popular China gobierna las islas de Macao y Hong Kong, pero lo que se conoce como _Mainland China_ no incluye a tales islas, sino la masa de teritorio continental.

En caso de que la traducción como República Popular China fuera incorrecta ¿Alguien sabe cómo se traduciría correctamente _Mainland China_?

Gracias.


----------



## pejeman

harreaza said:


> Me gustaría saber lo que opina una persona más ducha que yo en geografía e historia en cuanto a la traducción de _Mainland China _como _República Popular China_.
> 
> Según leí, la Republica Popular China gobierna las islas de Macao y Hong Kong, pero lo que se conoce como _Mainland China_ no incluye a tales islas, sino la masa de teritorio continental.
> 
> En caso de que la traducción como República Popular China fuera incorrecta ¿Alguien sabe cómo se traduciría correctamente _Mainland China_?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Bueno yo supongo que en cuanto a Geografía, China incluye las islas adyacentes a su porción continental. Ahora que políticamente, pues hay dos estados, la República Popular China, establecida el 1 de octubre de 1949 (acaba de pasar su cumpleaños) y la llamada República de China (ROC)China (Taiwán). Si bien la RPCh reclama como suyo el territorio de la isla de Formosa ésta se mantiene independiente de la RPCh, apoyada por otras potencias.

Saludos


----------



## harreaza

Gran clase de historia y geografía, gracias.

Ahora si alguien me puede proponer una traducción correcta de _Mainland China _también se lo voy a agradecer.

Saludos.


----------



## borgonyon

No creo que tenga una traducción. Mi interpretación sería: "En la misma China, propiamente dicho". Eso de mainland es una vaina que solo se le ocurren a los ingleses/americanos...


----------



## pejeman

borgonyon said:


> No creo que tenga una traducción. Mi interpretación sería: "En la misma China, propiamente dicho". Eso de mainland es una vaina que solo se le ocurren a los ingleses/americanos...


 
Claro, China es China, con todo e islas y sanseacabó.

Saludos.


----------



## wsitiplaju

diría que RPC no es buena traducción de Mainland China por las razones que apuntas.  Mainland China es una traducción muy buena del término en chino, dalu (tierra grande), que no incluye a las islas, como dices, y no tiene nada que ver con las broncas políticas de quién dice que qué isla pertenece a quién.  para saber cómo decirlo en español, no tengo ni idea.  ¿china continental?  perdón que no te pueda ayudar.


----------



## borgonyon

Hey, nunca se me había ocurrido, "China continental" suena bueno.


----------



## pejeman

borgonyon said:


> Hey, nunca se me había ocurrido, "China continental" suena bueno.


 
Bien, pero entonces ¿cuál sería la China no continental? ¿la insular? Pero esta ya no es "dalu" y entonces no es China. Son unas ínsulas que están frente a China. Sobra entonces lo de continental o "mainland", vaina anglosajona, como bien dijiste.

Saludos


----------



## borgonyon

Sería como cuando hablamos de los europeos continentales. Los mayorquinos, sicilianos, ingleses, etc. quedan fuera. Por decreto presidencial.


----------



## pejeman

borgonyon said:


> Sería como cuando hablamos de los europeos continentales. Los mayorquinos, sicilianos, ingleses, etc. quedan fuera. Por decreto presidencial.


 
Pero ese término lo acuñaron los ingleses, porque ellos se cuecen aparte. De ahí el desayuno continental, tan diferente del inglés. Y cuando he ido a Albión, los he escuchado decir algo así como: "It is now 4 o'clock in the continent"

Ahora que un geógrafo seguramente nos aclararía que que tales islas forman parte del continente europeo, así como Groenlandia se considera parte de América.

Saludos.


----------



## borgonyon

Pero entonces, ¿en qué quedamos con Mainland China? Me parece que harreaza todavía quiere saber como llamerle...


----------



## pejeman

borgonyon said:


> Pero entonces, ¿en qué quedamos con Mainland China? Me parece que harreaza todavía quiere saber como llamerle...


 
China y punto. En español no hace falta decir "continental". Ahora que harreaza es muy libre de decirle cómo a él mejor le parezca. Yo sólo sugiero.

Saludos


----------



## wsitiplaju

“Mainland China” NO es una vaina anglosajona, sino una traducción bastante directa del término en chino.  “dalu” quiere decir exactamente “mainland”: “la masa principal de un país o de un continente, excluyendo las islas,” según WR.  no conozco una traducción conveniente en español, pero el inglés me parece bien porque transmite lo que un chino quiere decir cuando se refiere al “dalu,” y evita posibles malentendidos.  (aparte de que China no es un continente para que las islas le pertenezcan.)  
 
dependiendo del contexto, podría ser un error BASTANTE ofensivo traducir “Mainland China” simplemente como “China.”  “China es China con todo e islas” no es una idea muy inocente que digamos.


----------



## pejeman

wsitiplaju said:


> “Mainland China” NO es una vaina anglosajona, sino una traducción bastante directa del término en chino. “dalu” quiere decir exactamente “mainland”: “la masa principal de un país o de un continente, excluyendo las islas,” según WR. no conozco una traducción conveniente en español, pero el inglés me parece bien porque transmite lo que un chino quiere decir cuando se refiere al “dalu,” y evita posibles malentendidos. (aparte de que China no es un continente para que las islas le pertenezcan.)
> 
> dependiendo del contexto, podría ser un error BASTANTE ofensivo traducir “Mainland China” simplemente como “China.” “China es China con todo e islas” no es una idea muy inocente que digamos.


 
¿Cuál es entonces la China que no es continental?


----------



## wsitiplaju

la parte no continental de un país serían sus islas....  no entiendo tu pregunta.  hay muchas razones por las cuales sería útil distinguir entre continente e islas, y si estás hablando de una situación social donde la misma gente lo hace de costumbre, puede ser indispensable.  si el texto habla de “Mainland China,” es casi seguro que lo hace para distinguirla de las islas, y tendrás que buscar un término que refleje esa distincción.  “China” no lo hace.  
 
tú mismo nos has dicho que se disputa la independencia de Taiwan.  “China” en este caso es una entidad que incluye o no incluye esa isla, según quién habla.  “China es China con todo e islas” es el viejo argumento de la RPC para decir que Taiwan les pertenece.  a eso me refiría cuando dije que no es una idea inocente.  de todos modos, lo que es “China” no queda claro, y según uses el nombre, vas a favorecer a una interpretación o la otra—a la vez que arriesgas causarle confusión a tu lector.  
 
aparte: un país es una entidad política.  un continente es una entidad geográfica.  China es un país, no un continente.  no hay ningún argumento geográfico para que las islas adyacentes a China le pertenezcan.  

saludos.


----------



## pejeman

wsitiplaju said:


> la parte no continental de un país serían sus islas.... no entiendo tu pregunta. hay muchas razones por las cuales sería útil distinguir entre continente e islas, y si estás hablando de una situación social donde la misma gente lo hace de costumbre, puede ser indispensable. si el texto habla de “Mainland China,” es casi seguro que lo hace para distinguirla de las islas, y tendrás que buscar un término que refleje esa distincción. “China” no lo hace.
> 
> tú mismo nos has dicho que se disputa la independencia de Taiwan. “China” en este caso es una entidad que incluye o no incluye esa isla, según quién habla. “China es China con todo e islas” es el viejo argumento de la RPC para decir que Taiwan les pertenece. a eso me refiría cuando dije que no es una idea inocente. de todos modos, lo que es “China” no queda claro, y según uses el nombre, vas a favorecer a una interpretación o la otra—a la vez que arriesgas causarle confusión a tu lector.
> 
> aparte: un país es una entidad política. un continente es una entidad geográfica. China es un país, no un continente. no hay ningún argumento geográfico para que las islas adyacentes a China le pertenezcan.
> 
> saludos.


 
Va de nuevo:

Si para referirnos a China le pegamos un adjetivo como "continental", eso a mí me indica que existe algo que también es China, pero que no es continental, si no, el adjetivo resulta ocioso. Entonces de ahí mi pregunta: ¿cuál es para tí la China que no es continental y que adjetivo le adhieres? Pero tú dijiste antes que China es "dalu" y que no incluye las islas. Entonces ¿de que otra China estás hablando?

Acertado o no, yo tengo claro mi concepto de China, (China es China con todo y sus islas) pero tú no nos has aclarado cuál es para tí la China no continental, la China que no es parte de "dalu".

Ahora que Australia es al mismo tiempo un continente y una entidad política. (Tan es así que no tiene límites fronterizos, sólo paises próximos.)  Ambos conceptos no están reñidos. 

Saludos


----------



## wsitiplaju

ok, ahí te va: 
 
no dije que “China” es “dalu” ni que las islas por no ser parte del dalu no son parte de China.  dije que “Mainland China” es “dalu.”  ni “Mainland China” ni “dalu” tienen ninguna implicación acerca de qué gobierno controla exactamente qué territorio.  como dije en el post anterior, la parte no continental de un país serían sus islas.  si quieres, ponle la “China insular.”  
 
“China es China con todo e islas”—perdón, pero no me queda muy claro cuál es tu concepto de China.  para tí, ¿Taiwan es parte de China?  
 
sí les dije cuál es mi concepto de China: que es una entidad disputada, y que qué es depende de a quién le preguntas.  
 
Australia es el único caso de un país que sea también continente.  China no es Asia, y espero que nunca llegue a serlo.  en mi opinión, sería deseable mantener la distincción entre la geografía y la política.  acuérdate que no faltaron argumentos geográficos cuando EU tomó gran parte de tu país, y que la doctrina de Monroe se funda en un argumento geográfico.  ¿les vas a dar la razón en ese caso también?  
 
saludos.


----------



## eagle_789

Mainland .... Territorio continental (que excluye las islas)

http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=mainland&dict=enes&b=Search


   El proselitismo político dejemos a quienes más saben política, los señores políticos… 
   Este foro es aprender e intercambiar conocimientos de  idiomas, no para convencer a los demás sobre nuestra visión del mundo.

   Con todo respeto a todos mis amigos foreros.


----------



## pejeman

Hola:

A QUIEN CORRESPONDA:

Hay que empezar por respetar al Español y esto no tiene nada de político. Para referirnos a China, no necesitamos el término "continental", sumisamente adoptado al traducir "mainland China". "Mainland" se corresponde con "tierra firme", como pueden verlo si consultan el DRAE

China es una con todo y sus 3 416 islas, incluída Taiwán, también llamada Formosa (hermosa) por navegantes portugueses.

Lo de que China es una y que Taiwán es parte de ella, lo saben tanto en la República Popular China (RPCh), como en la República de China (RCh), pues es lo único en que, me parece, están de acuerdo. La RCh, con sus 36 000 km2 reclama jurisdicción sobre los 9.5 millones de km2 de la RPCh y ésta hace lo mismo respecto de Taiwán. Ninguna de las dos lo dice inocentemente.

Además, el reconocimiento de una sola China y de Taiwán como parte de ella, quedó plasmado en el tratdo por el que se normalizaron las relaciones entre la RPCh y los EUA.

En cuanto a Asia, es más un concepto geográfico que un continente propiamente dicho, pues se considera que abarca muchísimas islas, como las que integran Japón, las Filipinas e Indonesia, además de Taiwán.

Desde luego que se debe distinguir entre la tierra firme y las islas, pero para referirnos a China en español, no necesitamos aplicar el adjetivo "continental". Yo considero preferible referirme a los dos estados independientes en que China está dividida y respetar a ambos.

Y desde luego respetar al español, ya que no tenemos por què adoptar sumisamente términos que nos son ajenos, teniendo nosotros tamaño acervo.

Atentamente

Pejeman


----------



## harreaza

¡Mayúscula discusión se ha armado! No era mi intención. Ahora después de indagar un poco, incluso con dos amigas chinas procedentes de Mainland China y Taiwán me dijeron que ambas eran chinas, pero que la distinción entre la China continental se hace con fines no sólo políticos, sino también geográficos. Por eso, y por todo lo qu he leído de ustedes, creo que si en el texto de inglés se hace la distinción entre las dos o tres o cuantas chinas sean, entonces la traducción debe reflejar lo mismo. 

Para que tengan un poco de información sobre mi traducción, se trata de un documento en el que se averigua la procedencia de las personas. Le pondré China Continental hasta que salga el término en español internacionalmente aceptado.


----------



## pejeman

harreaza said:


> ¡Mayúscula discusión se ha armado! No era mi intención. Ahora después de indagar un poco, incluso con dos amigas chinas procedentes de Mainland China y Taiwán me dijeron que ambas eran chinas, pero que la distinción entre la China continental se hace con fines no sólo políticos, sino también geográficos. Por eso, y por todo lo qu he leído de ustedes, creo que si en el texto de inglés se hace la distinción entre las dos o tres o cuantas chinas sean, entonces la traducción debe reflejar lo mismo.
> 
> Para que tengan un poco de información sobre mi traducción, se trata de un documento en el que se averigua la procedencia de las personas. Le pondré China Continental hasta que salga el término en español internacionalmente aceptado.


 
Hola harreaza:

Desde luego que tu elección me merece todo el respeto del mundo.

Sólo quiero mencionar que el término me parece acuñado por razones políticas y no geográficas. Yo considero una prueba de ello lo siguiente:

Tomemos la isla de Hainan, que forma parte de la RPCh. Alguien que vive ahí, ¿donde vive? ¿En Mainland China? No, porque se trata de una isla. Pero tampoco es taiwanés. Y sin embargo a lo relacionado con esa isla, a lo que ahí ocurre, se le engloba en "Mainland China", ya que ahí Taiwán no rifa.

Para mí, en realidad eso de China "continental" solamente se refiere a "el estado cuya capital se encuentra en territorio continental chino" y eso se llama República Popular China, en tanto que la China "no continental" que ignoro cómo la llamen los anglosajones, es "el estado cuya capital se encuentra en la isla de Taiwán" y eso se llama Republica de China. Así es que sigo considerando apropiado, en nuestro Español, República Popular China sobre "China continental". A lo mejor a alguien le escocía decir "People`s Republic" y prefirió usar "Mainland China".

Saludos y gracias por tu tolerancia.


----------



## borgonyon

Estoy contigo harreaza.

En cuanto a lo de Mainland, en EE. UU. se utiliza para otros lugares, como Mainland USA, 

ver
http://www.goodhotels.biz/americas/hawaii/thread5.html

lo mismo que a España.

Ver
http://www.worldtimeserver.com/current_time_in_ES.aspx

Para dar una muestra.


----------



## harreaza

Esto lo encontré en wikipedia
"La china Continental es la denominación convencional para la zona de China bajo la soberanía efectiva de la República Popular China, sin incluir a los territorios de Hong Kong y Macao, antiguas colonias europeas, ni a la isla de Taiwán... es una denominación geopolítica y no estrictamente geográfica... la isla de Hainan, por ejemplo, se considera parte de la China continental, mientras que la península de Macao o los Nuevos Territorios de Hong Kong no se consideran parte de ésta."

Después de consultarlo con mi jefa, ella decidió dejarlo como RPC. Imagino que es un tema como el que se ha planteado varias veces con respecto a lo que se considera América. Está bien, lo he dejado como República Popular China, aunque todavía tengo mis dudas.


----------



## onomatopeya

A mi , si me dicen _China continental_, o el _territorio continental de China_ (que a mi juicio seria la traducción de_ mainland_), se refiere a todo lo "pegado" al continente, descartando a todas las islas.
Si eso es lo que quiere reflejar el texto, seria _china continental_. Si es algo mas allá de lo meramente geográfico (como parece ser el caso), me parece que el termino no es el más adecuado.


----------



## 50something

Luego de una ilustrativa y edificante discusión, no veo dificultad alguna en utilizar China Continental/Mainland China y China Insular/Insular China, donde la continental "contiene" a la China Comunista/China Roja/People's Republic of China, y donde China Nacionalista/Taiwan sería la otra, la insular. Por lo tanto, Hong Kong también correspondería a la China Insular sin ser necesariamente parte de Taiwan.


----------



## LazyRach

Lo que tengo en mi Diccionaro Oxford es el siguiente:

mainland
noun:
the mainland la masa territorial de un país o continente excluyendo sus islas; (before n)
mainland China (la) China continental

Rachel
x


----------



## pejeman

¡Oh sorpresa! resulta que en español "continental" significa lo siguiente:

*continental**1**. (DRAE)**1.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a los países de un continente.


Entonces se puede hablar de una justa deportiva continental, de una conferencia continental, (de niño como no había televisión en mi pueblo, veíamos en el cine el Noticiero Continental) pero en el español de la DRAE no parece haber lugar para "países continentales". Lo dicho: "Mainland China" es una vaina inventada para efectos políticos y no tengo por qué calcarla del inglés.

Saludos.

Y mainland corresponde a lo que en español se llama la tierra firme, el continente, pero en el ámbito de la Geografía física.

DRAE:
*Geografía física.*
 
*1.* f. Parte de la *geografía* que trata de la configuración de las tierras y los mares.
 

 
*Geografia política.*
 
*1.* f. Parte de la *geografía* que trata de la distribución y organización de la Tierra como morada del hombre
 




Bueno sigo agradeciendo su tolerancia.

Saludos


----------



## 50something

Peje mann, creo que estamos de acuerdo compañero, a mi me parece muy adecuado decir la China Continental o Mainland China (la que es parte del continente), pues digamos que no quiero hablar de Hong Kong ni Taiwan, que son insulares. Para mi, puramente geográfico, con los respetos correspondientes a tus aportes y gracias.


----------



## 50something

A proposito de países "diversificados", podrían decirme los cuates españoles si es posible referirse a la España Africana/Autónoma (Ceuta y Melilla ) para diferenciarla de la España Ibérica (la propia España). O es posible decir la España Insular (Palma de Mallorca, Chafarinas, Canarias, etc.), o la España Balear? Vuestra ayuda por favor, para este boliviano sin conocimiento.


----------



## eagle_789

Hola foreros; Pejeman, Borgonyon, Harreaza, Wsitiplaju , Onomatopeya, Cochabamba, Lazyrach, y todos los lectores de este Thread.


   Es gratificante leer este Thread por que denota una preocupación por argumentar citando fuentes cada una de las posiciones expuestas, sin embargo, tan como señalé en mi primera intervención, insisto que se aleja del objetivo primordial que nos convoca a este foro, intentar convencer a los demás de nuestra visión del mundo, de las ideologías a las que suscribimos, y de las que renegamos.

   Basados en rotundos argumentos, seguimos intentando convencer a los demás foreros que nuestra opinión es la mejor, por que así lo creemos.

   En mi humilde opinión a esta altura esta taxativamente claro que significa “mainland” en español. Cada uno de nosotros sabrá llegado el momento, como traducirá el vocablo en conciencia.

   Saludos cordiales!


----------



## harreaza

cochabamba said:


> A proposito de países "diversificados", podrían decirme los cuates españoles si es posible referirse a la España Africana/Autónoma (Ceuta y Melilla ) para diferenciarla de la España Ibérica (la propia España). O es posible decir la España Insular (Palma de Mallorca, Chafarinas, Canarias, etc.), o la España Balear? Vuestra ayuda por favor, para este boliviano sin conocimiento.


 
Te recomiendo que abras un nuevo hilo si quieres recibir una respuesta. Es más fácil y rápido, además es parte de las reglas de este sitio.
Saludos...


----------



## saya

Intentaré aclarar algo este lio. Mainsland China es correcto, al igual que China continental. Aparte de si es opinion ed algunos que según que islas son o no china, en el país comunista se hace esa distinción para innumerables fines. 

Por ejemplo, existe un Ministerio de Asuntos para Taiwan, que se encarga de las relaciones con dicho gobierno, otro Ministerio taiwanés para asuntos de la China continental, que se ocupa las mismas relaciones. Hong Kong y Macao pertenecen a China, pero tienen regimenes especiales. 

De hecho creo que es realmente correcto, incluso en términos políticos, y especialmente en cuanto a las relaciones entre los distintos gobiernos, hablar de una China continental, aunque sea por la distinción de donde están emplazados dichos Gobiernos.


----------



## SarahConnor

Bueno, aunque hace años de esta discusión, si alguien llega a leer este post, he estado traduciendo unos artículos en la wiki y allí se emplea el término China Continental para traducir Mainland China, como bien apuntaba Harreaza más arriba... Si bien es cierto que según el artículo se emplea este término, más que geográficamente, con tintes políticos, ya que se considera China Continental a la zona bajo el dominio República Popular China, por lo que lo que habría que replantearse no es a que hace referencia etimológicamente hablando, ya que la traducción literal no contemplaría el territorio insular, si no que al usar ese término estamos haciendo referencia implícitamente a una condición política de la zona... así que ya no es cuestión de interpretaciones geográficas, si no del significado que queramos darle a nuestro discurso... Opinión personal, eh?? No se si se ma entendío... 

Saludos!!


----------



## octoplasm

De acuerdo con Sara.  *China Continental* es un término muy conocido y usado.


----------



## javargasdom

cochabamba said:


> A proposito de países "diversificados", podrían decirme los cuates españoles si es posible referirse a la España Africana/Autónoma (Ceuta y Melilla ) para diferenciarla de la España Ibérica (la propia España). O es posible decir la España Insular (Palma de Mallorca, Chafarinas, Canarias, etc.), o la España Balear? Vuestra ayuda por favor, para este boliviano sin conocimiento.


 
   Pues por acá se ven a veces en la prensa las denominaciones España Peninsular y España Insular. Cada día menos.

  Recuerdo esas denominaciones en mis libros escolares, donde Ceuta y Melilla eran a veces apodadas con cariño "nuestras ciudades africanas".
La España de Ultramar se quedó tan chica, que el siglo XX ya solo quedó en los libros de Historia.  

   No recuerdo que se use en la actualidad ninguna forma especial para calificar Ceuta o Melilla; administrativamente pasaron a formar parte de Andalucía cuando yo era aún estudiante.

Las distancias han encogido tanto, que se viaja de Málaga a Melilla, o de Valencia a Palma por barco, en menor tiempo que de los mismos puntos a Vigo o La Coruña en automóvil. Eso parece ir eliminando las distinciones territoriales en el común de la gente. Pero la creación literaria, y los políticos son libres de seguir inventando apelativos y disticiones; y lo hacen.


----------



## hermenator

Compañeros, andan buscando lejos de casa lo que tienen ahí enfrente. El mismo WR da el término. Les pego el resumen.

*mainland*: la masa territorial de un país o continente excluyendo sus islas; *~land China* (la) China continental;

La propuesta de china insular para las islas, me parece excelente. Solamente he escuchado "peninsular" como adjetivo, pero tiene el mismo sentido "insular". O simplemente se puede llamar cada isla por su nombre propio individual. Desde China continental a Hong Kong, por ejemplo.

*mainland* ['meɪnlənd] _n la masa principal de un país o de un continente, excluyendo las islas_
*from Easter Island to the mainland,* desde la isla de Pascua al continente
*from Ibiza to the mainland,* de Ibiza a la Península

Saludos


----------



## MIDIX5

Si se habla de "China", simplemente, se supone que abarca también sus islas. Pero si se hace referencia a "Mainland China", es porque el contexto implica que algo ocurre meramente en el continente, no en sus islas. Todo depende del contexto.


----------



## carlosmiras

Hola a todos... creo que habéis tirado por unos derroteros...

"Mainland" sería el territorio continental, Pejeman. Se utiliza mucho para los envíos postales. Por ejemplo, aquí en España tenemos el témino "territorio peninsular" que dejaría fuera a las Islas Canarias, a las Islas Baleares y a Ceuta y Melilla.


----------



## nangueyra

borgonyon said:


> Hey, nunca se me había ocurrido, "China continental" suena bueno.



Hola

No sé si es la traducción correcta pero escuché mucho y leí mucho lo de "China continental" como dice wsitiplaju.

Saludos


----------



## Cuatro lunas

Sin duda, una de las mejores discusiones que he leído en este foro. Gracias a todos los participantes por sus informadas y detalladas opiniones. 

Aún cuando el hilo es antiguo, y sin ánimo de polemizar, expreso mi criterio como traductora por si le ayuda a alguien más a seguir pensando. Concuerdo con que si en el idioma chino existe la distinción "dalu", significa que para los habitantes de esa parte del mundo (China continental, Taiwán, Hong Kong) tiene sentido la distinción entre China incluyendo o excluyendo los territorios insulares. Ya sea por razones políticas y/o geográficas, según el contexto. Mi comprensión del tema a partir de esta discusión sería que posiblemente para algunas personas "China" sería China continental, y las islas no serían parte de ese país, sino territorios independientes. Y en cambio, cuando se refiere a China, probablemente el gobierno de la RPC y sus partidarios incluyen -explícita o implícitamente- el territorio insular.

En mi país, aunque por otras razones, también hacemos la distinción: Chile continental, Chile insular y Chile (cuando nos referimos al país que integra ambos territorios). Hay más distinciones culturales y políticas pero no sé lo suficiente sobre el tema. 

De cualquier manera, me parece que este sería un caso en que el traductor(a) podría agregar una nota a pié de página explicando que es un tema sobre el cual hay distintas interpretaciones.


----------



## EddieZumac

borgonyon said:


> Estoy contigo harreaza.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de Mainland, en EE. UU. se utiliza para otros lugares, como *Mainland USA*,
> ...


According to Wikipedia:
Mainland United States, as opposed to the state of Hawaii and overseas territories. The terms "U.S. Mainland" and "The Mainland" are commonly used in Hawaii, *but less commonly on the U.S. mainland itself*. The term *"continental United States" is used,* but is ambiguous in sometimes excluding Alaska and sometimes not. The term "contiguous United States" is more precise in excluding both Alaska and Hawaii.


----------



## hermenator

Great contribution and distinction, EddieZumac.

Best regards,


----------



## EddieZumac

hermenator said:


> Great contribution and distinction, EddieZumac.
> 
> Best regards,


Thanks, hermenator.


----------



## Manolo55HTC

harreaza said:


> Me gustaría saber lo que opina una persona más ducha que yo en geografía e historia en cuanto a la traducción de _Mainland China _como _República Popular China_.
> 
> Según leí, la Republica Popular China gobierna las islas de Macao y Hong Kong, pero lo que se conoce como _Mainland China_ no incluye a tales islas, sino la masa de teritorio continental.
> 
> En caso de que la traducción como República Popular China fuera incorrecta ¿Alguien sabe cómo se traduciría correctamente _Mainland China_?
> 
> Gracias.



China continental.


----------



## Manolo55HTC

javargasdom said:


> Pues por acá se ven a veces en la prensa las denominaciones España Peninsular y España Insular. Cada día menos.
> 
> Recuerdo esas denominaciones en mis libros escolares, donde Ceuta y Melilla eran a veces apodadas con cariño "nuestras ciudades africanas".
> La España de Ultramar se quedó tan chica, que el siglo XX ya solo quedó en los libros de Historia.
> 
> No recuerdo que se use en la actualidad ninguna forma especial para calificar Ceuta o Melilla; administrativamente pasaron a formar parte de Andalucía cuando yo era aún estudiante.
> 
> Las distancias han encogido tanto, que se viaja de Málaga a Melilla, o de Valencia a Palma por barco, en menor tiempo que de los mismos puntos a Vigo o La Coruña en automóvil. Eso parece ir eliminando las distinciones territoriales en el común de la gente. Pero la creación literaria, y los políticos son libres de seguir inventando apelativos y disticiones; y lo hacen.



No es correcto. Ceuta y Melilla son plazas/enclaves/posesiones españolas en África. Se suelen referir a ellas como "Ciudad/es autónoma/s de Ceuta y/o Melilla". No forman parte de Andalucía. 

Por otro lado, cuando se habla de la España peninsular desde cualquier archipiélago o plaza española la gente dice "voy a la Península" o "o tengo familia en la Península" (De hecho los peninsulares solemos cometer un error cuando vamos allí de visita. Si nos oyen decir algo así como "cuando vuelva a España" van a contestar "esto también es España, lo que no es es la Península"). Sí es posible, y habitual, decir la España insular y lo puedes encontrar en cualquier libro. La España africana lo puedes ver, pero principalmente refiriéndose a épocas pasadas en las que España tenía colonias en dicho continente.

Con la España ibérica pasa lo mismo que con la España africana, se usaba cuando España tenía colonias en otros continentes; hoy en día no se usa.

Saludos.


----------



## hermenator

EddieZumac said:


> According to Wikipedia:
> Mainland United States, as opposed to the state of Hawaii and overseas territories. The terms "U.S. Mainland" and "The Mainland" are commonly used in Hawaii, *but less commonly on the U.S. mainland itself*. The term *"continental United States" is used,* but is ambiguous in sometimes excluding Alaska and sometimes not. The term "contiguous United States" is more precise in excluding both Alaska and Hawaii.




In Spanish, Mainland is translated as Continental.
However, the English seemed not to like the term (as it is not so used by them), and proposed instead Contiguos.
But, Mainland, Continental and Contiguos talk about the same thing.

Continental e Insular en español son los 2 términos para diferenciar (si es terrenal o isleño). Africana o Ibérica, se refiere más al continente donde tiene presencia, independientemente de la presencia o ausencia de agua.


----------



## FromPA

From Wikpedia:
Mainland China, Chinese mainland or simply the mainland, is a geographical and political term to describe the geopolitical area under the direct jurisdiction of the People's Republic of China (PRC).  It generally excludes the PRC Special Administrative Regions of Hong Kong and Macau.


----------



## patacones

borgonyon said:


> No creo que tenga una traducción. Mi interpretación sería: "En la misma China, propiamente dicho". Eso de mainland es una vaina que solo se le ocurren a los ingleses/americanos...


*😂 😂 😂 😂*


----------

